# Tìm hiểu chi tiết cách tẩy tế bào chết hóa học và enzyme cho làn da sáng mịn



## vietmom (4/11/18)

Tẩy tế bào chết hóa học có những ưu điểm đáng kể so với tẩy tế bào chết cơ học.

*TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT BẰNG AHA-BHA VÀ ENZYME*
Gần đây, các sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết bằng alpha-hydroxy acid (AHA) và beta-hydroxy acid (BHA) cũng như enzyme đang trở nên phổ biến hơn ở thị trường làm đẹp phương Tây. AHA là một nhóm hợp chất hữu cơ như là glycolic acid, lactic acid, malic acid, citric acid và tartaric acid. Trong mỹ phẩm, AHA thường có nguồn gốc từ thiên nhiên: glycolic acid được chiết xuất từ mía, lactic acid từ sữa, malic acid từ táo, citric acid từ các loại quả chua như cam – chanh, và tartaric acid từ rượu nho. Để AHA có tác dụng tẩy tế bào chết, các phân tử phải thẩm thấu qua những lớp tế bào da đã chết đi nhưng vẫn còn bám trên bề mặt. Sau đó, AHA sẽ tác dụng lên những liên kết giữa lớp tế bào da chết và lớp tế bào da mới để đẩy đi lớp tế bào cũ. Để làm được điều này cấu trúc phân tử phải đủ nhỏ. Trong nhóm AHA, glycolic acid là phân tử nhỏ nhất. Vì thế, các sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết bằng AHA thường có glycolic acid là thành phần chủ đạo.

BHA chỉ có một thành viên duy nhất là salicylic acid. Đây là một thành phần thường có trong các kem trị mụn vì có thể đi qua lớp dầu ở lỗ chân lông. Ngoài ra, BHA còn có tính sát khuẩn và sát trùng. So với AHA, BHA có thể đi sâu hơn vào da, không dừng lại ở việc tẩy tế bào chết mà còn có thể làm sạch lỗ chân lông, trị mụn mủ cũng như mụn đầu trắng và mụn đầu đen. Vì cả AHA và BHA đều có tác dụng tốt để cải tạo bề mặt da nên đôi khi chúng được kết hợp để mang lại tác dụng tương hỗ nhưng ở nồng độ thấp.



​Tại spa hoặc salon làm đẹp, nồng độ AHA/BHA được sử dụng cao hơn bình thường. Các mặt nạ chứa 2 nhóm hydroxyl acid này thường được các kỹ thuật viên canh giờ rất cẩn thận. Các sản phẩm làm đẹp có chứa những thành phần này được sử dụng ở nhà lại có nồng độ thấp hơn. Vì thế, việc bị cháy da do làm đẹp bằng AHA/BHA là rất khó xảy ra.

*MẶT NẠ TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT ENZYME*
Mặt nạ tẩy tế bào chết bằng enzyme là một nhóm sản phẩm khá mới trên thị trường dựa trên khả năng phân hủy protein của các enzyme này. Ba enzyme thường được sử dụng là bromelain (chiết xuất từ trái thơm), papain (từ đu đủ) và enzyme bí đỏ. So với các loại hạt tẩy tế bào chết, enzyme có tác dụng cực nhẹ trên da. Tuy nhiên, enzyme cần một môi trường với nhiệt độ và pH phù hợp để phát huy tác dụng. Vì thế các mặt nạ enzyme có thể hoạt động rất tốt ở các nước ôn đới nhưng khi qua đến các nước hàn đới hoặc nhiệt đới lại có thể không có kết quả như mong đợi.

*Một số sản phẩm tiêu biểu:*
• Glow Tonic của Pixi với thành phần chính là glycolic acid là một toner có tác dụng tẩy tế bào chết nhẹ nhàng.
• Aloe BHA Toner của Benton vừa giữ ẩm cho da và vừa tẩy tế bào chết phù hợp cho da nhạy cảm.
• Kem tẩy tế bào chết ExfoliKate của Kate somerville kết hợp những loại hạt cơ học, salicylic acid cũng như 3 loại enzyme để tẩy tế bào chết.

*DƯỠNG DA SAU KHI TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT*
Nếu thiếu chống nắng và dưỡng ẩm cho da sau khi tẩy tế bào chết, bạn đang tạo cơ hội cho nám, tàn nhang và kinh khủng hơn là ung thư da phát triển. Ngay sau khi tẩy tế bào chết, thoa serum và dưỡng ẩm cho da là việc làm cực kỳ cần thiết. Đối với da mụn hoặc da nhạy cảm, tẩy bằng AHA/BHA là thiết thực nhất. Tùy vào tình trạng da, bạn có thể tẩy tế bào chết từ 1-3 lần/tuần nhưng tuyệt đối không tẩy mỗi ngày. Ngoài ra, một số thành phần như retinol trong kem chống lão hóa hoặc benzoyl peroxide trong kem trị mụn cũng có tính chất tẩy tế bào chết. Vì vậy sau khi tẩy tế bào chết, tốt nhất bạn không sử dụng các sản phẩm chứa hai thành phần này ngay lập tức mà hãy chỉ dưỡng ẩm đơn thuần để làn da được ổn định. Hy vọng các cô gái ELLE sẽ luôn có được làn da khỏe mịn lâu dài.







​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

